# Micromax fun book Vs Iberry's Auxus 02 Vs Karbon smart tab



## kalyanrebba (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello guys , Im planning to buy a tablet range below 8,000 INR . . 
when i googled abt that i got three answers for my range of price

1) Micromax's Funbook
*www.micromaxfunbook.com/

2)Iberry's Auxus 02   
iberry India - Touch Tomorrow, Now!

3) karbon smart tab
*www.karbonnmobiles.com/

After watching all the reviews and specifications I struck in the middle to take a decision 


Advise me guys



kalyanrebba said:


> Hello guys , Im planning to buy a tablet range below 8,000 INR . .
> when i googled abt that i got three answers for my range of price
> 
> 1) Micromax's Funbook
> ...





No body is there to advise me .......


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jul 23, 2012)

kalyanrebba said:


> Hello guys , Im planning to buy a tablet range below 8,000 INR . .
> when i googled abt that i got three answers for my range of price
> 
> 1) Micromax's Funbook
> ...


----------



## nginx (Jul 24, 2012)

I haven't done much research on Karbon but from what I have heard, it has an Xburst processor and not an ARM proc which is widely popular. This means you will face lots of compatibility problems with the apps on Google Play Store if you buy Karbon. I would say its better to go with the Funbook.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jul 24, 2012)

buy micromax funbook...


----------



## kalyanrebba (Jul 24, 2012)

nginx said:


> I haven't done much research on Karbon but from what I have heard, it has an Xburst processor and not an ARM proc which is widely popular. This means you will face lots of compatibility problems with the apps on Google Play Store if you buy Karbon. I would say its better to go with the Funbook.



Thx for your valuable suggestions guys , 
First issue - i heard that sometimes  pinch zoom is not working properly in funbook when you are browing pages or on the processing of image viewer ...
Do u feel any issue abt it  ? 
and Second one  -  can i connect External Ethernet adapter for using wire internet ?


----------



## kalyanrebba (Jul 24, 2012)

Thx for the response guys. . .
I heard an issue regarding the pinch Zoom 
its not working properly when you are browsing webpages and on viewing the  image , is that true partially  ?
and second one , Can i connect external Ethernet adapter to it  ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 26, 2012)

Go for the funbook. Good community support.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Aug 14, 2012)

Pinch zoom work perfect in fun book...


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 14, 2012)

All three are bogus.


----------

